# Single female dove laid her first egg. Now what?



## Trish in Dallas (Jun 5, 2012)

Greetings! I have a pet dove named Rooh who is now one year old that I've raised since she was a nestling. I thought she was a male, until this morning when I found... an egg  Rooh is completely bonded with me; follows me everywhere, wing-twitches, nest coos, the whole bit, and I have to say I've encouraged it because she's such a joy. 
I haven't removed the egg, and I suspect egg #2 is on its way. The problem is she doesn't have a male to take over incubation duties, and is very reluctant to leave the egg. I got her out this morning and she promptly let go of all the droppings she's been storing up, walked around for a bit, and flew right back to the nest. She usually eats at this time, so I put some pellets and seed in with her, which she ate hungrily. I'm at work, but I have a bird cam and I can see that she's not leaving that nest. She is healthy and eats her grit, but I probably need to add vitamins to her diet. Is there a certain kind that is best? 
And is there anything I can do to get her off the nest? If I take the eggs away she'll probably lay more, which I know will weaken her. After this bout of egg-laying, I plan to remove her nest box to discourage a repeat performance, but if there are other things I can try (aside from not spending as much time with her), I'd love to hear them. Thank you!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Taking her nest box away won't stop her from laying. She views you as her mate, and will lay them for you. If you take them, then you would have to replace them with fake anyway, or as you said, she will just lay again. Not really much you can do. They are very protective about their eggs. She will be spending a lot more time on the nest now. Most people with a pet pigeon don't like that, as there isn't as much interaction with them.
Be sure to get vitamins with vitamin D3 and Calcium added. Lots of pigeons like chopped greens and chopped carrots.


----------



## Trish in Dallas (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks Jay! That's what I was afraid of - she'll keep laying eggs if I take them away. I think I'll get some fake ones. I just wish there was another bird to relieve her of her sitting duties.


----------



## cookiebun (Jun 2, 2008)

Get her some fake eggs and feed her a good diet. I'm not sure you can really stop them from laying eggs, mine lay every six weeks or so. Make sure she gets lots of calcium.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well you could always adopt a companion for her. There are lots of pigeons in need of homes.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Jay3 has made a good point.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

she would want to adopt another dove not a pigeon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, if it is an actual dove, then it would have to be another dove.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

She'll figure out in a few days that nothing's going on with the eggs and forget about them. Maggie lays eggs every so often and I leave the real ones until she gets off the nest to get some exercise and I switch them with fake ones, but even if I didn't, it's a day or two, three at most, and she gets bored and ignores them, or steps on them, or pitches them into a corner. Once she rolled one off into the wastebasket that's nearby. LOL And the rest are right; it doesn't matter if she has an official nest or not. If she wants to lay eggs, she's going to lay them regardless.


----------

